# goodyear duratracs?



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Thought I was going to go BFG AT, but was kinda talked into the duratracs, its not to late(tuesday) anyone going to talk me out of it or into them?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Would never go back to BFG's, the duratracs are by far a better tire hands down. Before my duratracs, of the last four BFGs that i put on my truck two of them had radial pulls (manufacturing issue) thats pretty bad odds, and it felt like i was riding in a stage coach


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I got duratracs on my chev 2500hd and love them. And they are a quiet tire.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been running them on my Titan since October of 2009. They have been a good tire, especially when they were brand new. They are awesome in the snow and off-road. I did notice a bit of a decrease in mileage, but not a whole lot. They are winter rated, so the rubber compound used is just a bit softer, which means they wear more quickly during the warmer months unfortunately. At least that has been my experience. Plus they look GOOOOD on my truck! viewtopic.php?f=48&t=20777&hilit=goodyear+duratracs&start=10


----------

